# Nur in Fortnite FPS Probleme



## xyaylaci (19. Juli 2019)

Guten Abend liebe Community,

habe mir vor einem Monat einen Gaming Rechner zusammengestellt mit den folgenden Specs:
amd ryzen 2700x (kein oc)
Vega 64 (kein oc)
32gb DDR4 3200MHZ CL16
MSI X470
M2. SATA 500gb SSD 

Habe das Problem, dass ich beim Zocken in allen Spiele, wenn dann die GPU oder CPU voll ausgelastet ist, außer bei Fortnite (egal welche einstellungen), ich nur 100-150 FPS hinbekommen (inklusive Drops auf 50 FPS).
Während Fortnite liegt meine CPU Auslastung bei ca 35%, GPU 60 %, Arbeitsspeicher 20%.
Aktuelle Treiber sind alle installiert, Fortnite und Windows bereits neu installiert - ohne Erfolg.  V-sync ist aus. AMD Grafiktreiber ältere Versionen getestet.

Eventuell kennt jemand das Problem mit Fortnite und weiß, wie ich zu den eigentlichen konstanten 200+ FPS komme.

MFG xyay


----------



## DrHDready (19. Juli 2019)

Vielleicht in den Energie einstellungen von Windows auf Maximale Leistung stellen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schori (19. Juli 2019)

Was für ein Netzteil hast du verbaut?


----------



## xyaylaci (19. Juli 2019)

Alles probiert, läuft auf Höchstleistung.

550 Watt bequit gold


----------



## attiynr (6. August 2019)

aktuell habe ich auch diese drops scheinbar muss es an fortnite liegen.


----------



## TimmyDE (7. August 2019)

Tbh, Meine FPS sehen momentan nicht besser aus. Einfach abwarten


----------



## DrHDready (7. August 2019)

Bei mir genauso.Ziemlich heftige Drops.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------

